# Catching up to the Pioneer Elite Kuros



## dogmatix (Nov 18, 2008)

While the Kuros were new and a hot HDTV topic, I was ocupied by other life matters. Now, I am trying to catch up and reading up on this set. Is there anything else (plasma) on the market close to the QUALITY and BLACK LEVEL of the Kuro 151fd sets, preferably around 65 inch?


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Panasonic models offer IMO just about the same level with a better price. I have a Panasonic 58in and was a loyal Elite guy...my last unit was a Elite rear projection. I will spend the cash to get performance but felt Panasonic was a better value. Just my opinion.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

You can still find the Kuro's. Just search under a few rocks on the net and you should be able to score one. Otherwise...Panasonic has recently had some issues regarding their black levels. In light of that, I would avoid that company for the time being until they resolve the issue if you are aiming for darker blacks. I would consider the Samsung 8500 or 9000 models, but you will have to settle for around the 55" mark. The black levels on these particular sets approach Kuro performance. However, you will likely not find them at Best Buy. Another option would be to consider Runco.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have actually been impressed with what I have seen from the Samsungs. The Panasonics are great sets but I agree, with the uncertainty about what they are doing with automatic level changes over time that some indicate are causing increase in black levels, I would not be buying one for at least until that issue shakes out.


----------



## dogmatix (Nov 18, 2008)

*Plasma TV size and specs recommendation*

I have decided to invest in a 1080p TV for the simple reason that I want to go bluray.
My seating distance is variable, between 12ft and 14 ft, but can be 11 feet if necessary. 
With fully controlled lighting and mostly-movies use, I have decided to go for a 1080p plasma. 

Question 1: 
What is the recommended screen size? The online charts for viewing distance are all over the place? 

Question 2:
I have read as many opinions as I can about 60Hz versus 120 Hz versus 240 Hz plasma TV.
For mostly movie (bluray and SD DVD) and cable TV (1080i) use, what is the best of these specs? 

Thanks folks.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Plasma TV size and specs recommendation*



dogmatix said:


> Question 1:
> What is the recommended screen size? The online charts for viewing distance are all over the place?
> 
> Question 2:
> ...


1. Irrelevant since you will never accomodate the 30 degree viewing angle recommendation with virtually any size flat panel. My advice, focus on picture quality first and size second.

2. Also irrelevant since the refresh rate of plasma is in the Mhz. The specifics you mention are inherent only to LCD panels.

Bottom line, no matter the hype, Pioneer Elite's are still the king of the hill in the world of flat panels, but to get that full performance, calibration is a must!

Best wishes!


----------



## dogmatix (Nov 18, 2008)

My bad on mixing up LCD specs with Plas,a specs. Thanks.

My seating environment requires at least a 70 inch screen, so even if I could get a Kuro, there isn't one that large. Hence my interest in the Runcos. But they are also costly. I do not like the Pannys or the Sonys. I just have an inherent mistrust of them, and the Pannys recent problems underline my concern. 

So who is making anything of quality that matches the Kuros?


----------



## dogmatix (Nov 18, 2008)

Runco seems to have a 103 inch plasma HDTV. How do they do this, when some are saying plasmas cannot be made larger than 65 inch due to the amount of heat they produce?
What is so special about them, and does anyone here own one to share cost/picture quality/build?


----------



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

I can tell you that Runco makes virtually nothing themselves. That 103 inch is likely to be a Panasonic 103 inch screen. However...you want to talk about cost...whew...don't even go there. I can also tell you that once you start getting above 60 inches (give or take a few inches) the cost begins to quickly, and exponentially, skyrocket. As long as there is ample circulation, heat is not an issue. If you must go 70", then I suggest considering a PJ. However, light output becomes an issue with sub $10K projectors unless you pair it with screen gains of at least 1.3. Runco does make some pretty good light cannons, but again...you get what you pay for. This is exactly why I said look at PQ first and size second. At this point in time, given size and PQ, nothing beats the Elite's. Best wishes!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The Runco is the Panasonic. Sometimes Runco adds their own processing. I do not know if they do in this case or not.


----------

